# Bandai UFO Interceptor with custom decals



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's something I've been playing with for awhile, I always liked the Bandai Interceptor kit, but hated the inaccurate and mis-translated decals. So I made a bunch of new ones, 73 to be exact. Thanks to Anthony Taylor, who helped me gather research on the original markings. Hull's painted with Tamiya Matte White, the silver is Duplicolor auto lacquer, "Radiant Metallic Silver".



















I think I'm pretty close to the originals, though a lot of it is guess work since they didn't document the originals markings very well.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Looks great! Do you have the missile and canopy? The box art was pretty nifty for this kit. Did you use it for marking references?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, I've got the canopy and missile, but no box. I bought this already badly built with yellowed decals at a garage sale years ago, I stripped everything with Easy-Off. The previous owner had painted the canopy, the reason why became obvious when I removed it, he lost the pilot's head. Whatever paint he used seriously screwed up the canopy, it was so badly crazed and pebbled I just sanded it smooth and painted it gloss black again.

I also removed the inaccurately shaped last set of legs and made some new ones from wire, I'll post more pictures when it's all assembled. I was just pretty stoked about the way decals worked with clear decal paper on the white finish, they were a lot of work.This was kind of a warm-up, I'll use the same decals on a studio scale fiberglass Interceptor I bought from Nightsky a while back, it didn't have decals(and needs a LOT of work!). 

Best source of pictures that show the Interceptor markings is below. Sadly, the original Interceptor models got in pretty rough condition before anybody thought to photograph them carefully.

http://ufoseries.com/models/index.html


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Then the work you did was really exceptional!! Try a search on ebay, the box-art is kinda cool for this old kit.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool! That's one of the neatest spaceships ever. Can't wait to see it done up right. Are you going to put it on a moon crater elevator? :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thinking about it, I've got a neat little resin kit of the Moon Crater Elevator I bought from Fabgear last year at WF. It's scaled to the little Konami Interceptor, but the parts are simple enough it wouldn't be too difficult to scale it up to this size. I'm keeping my eye open for a big ring shape!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking good, Scott!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Ant, and thank you again for the links you provided!


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Very nice!
Thanks for the website, I didn't even know about it.

George


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Scott, you did a fine job on her! That was alot of decals to make, but well worth it! You never disappoint me with your skills.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks a lot better with a missile and canopy. I'd like to do another of these, it's actually not a bad looking kit when you fill the holes for the spring loaded missile. 

At one point I was going to do all the panels in mechanical pencil,but with both boys home from school for the summer I just didn't have the time or patience.And even a mechanical pencil would have been a little thick for this scale. But now that I'm getting near finished I think it would have added a lot. And it would have been nice to have added a better interior if the canopy wasn't ruined.

Still, it's a lot better than it was! And I learned a lot that will go into the big Interceptor.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Very cool. Now you need an elevator!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> At one point I was going to do all the panels in mechanical pencil,but with both boys home from school for the summer I just didn't have the time or patience.And even a mechanical pencil would have been a little thick for this scale. But now that I'm getting near finished I think it would have added a lot. And it would have been nice to have added a better interior if the canopy wasn't ruined.


Dude, that's why God gave us Nyquil 

Great job on the build up! :thumbsup: You're probably getting ready to call this one done, but had you considered casting your own canopy, using the one that came with the kit as your master? I'm sure you can get them from other places, but Squadron.com has these malleable clear sheets for creating your own canopies.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> Dude, that's why God gave us Nyquil
> I'm sure you can get them from other places, but Squadron.com has these malleable clear sheets for creating your own canopies.


I'll have to look into that, I hadn't heard of it. I'd probably take a stab at casting it if it wasn't clear, but I seriously doubt it would come out even remotely resembling transparent with my primitive casting skills.

I didn't glue the canopy down, I'll try to fabricate something better after the boys return to school, it's hard to do projects with a four and a six-year old that always want to "help".


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I'll have to look into that, I hadn't heard of it. I'd probably take a stab at casting it if it wasn't clear, but I seriously doubt it would come out even remotely resembling transparent with my primitive casting skills.


Your "primitive" skills are so far advanced than mine, it's not even funny. If I can do it, you won't have a problem. Here is the product:

http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=SQ9003

One piece of advice, wait until the thing is completely cool before removing it from the master.



PhilipMarlowe said:


> I didn't glue the canopy down, I'll try to fabricate something better after the boys return to school, it's hard to do projects with a four and a six-year old that always want to "help".


Again, that's what Nyquil's for. Tell them it's liquid candy. :lol:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> Your "primitive" skills are so far advanced than mine, it's not even funny. If I can do it, you won't have a problem. Here is the product:
> 
> http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=SQ9003
> 
> One piece of advice, wait until the thing is completely cool before removing it from the master.


Thanks:thumbsup:
Fairly cheap too, I'm definately going to try it!


----------

